# Caucasian Mountain Shepherd



## Damaged Goods (Mar 21, 2020)

Huge and muscular, males weigh between 110-225 lbs., extremely aggressive, not recommended as a pet for families especially with children, hard to inspire the beast to trust.

https://animalso.com/breeds/caucasian-mountain-shepherd/

I'd never heard of these beasties until seeing the documentary on Russia's most brutal prison "Black Dolphin" where these beasts are employed as guards.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/50177...rst-terrorists-paedos-and-cannibals-are-held/

Dare I ask, do any of you have one as a pet?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

Good Lord no... as a family of dog lovers, I most definitely hope these dogs are not permitted to be owned by the masses...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks like the beast from hell.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)

Cerberus.  The name fits.


----------



## danielk (Mar 30, 2020)

Definetly only for extremely responsible and experienced owners.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Looks like the beast from hell.


----------

